# A great article



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*There are definitely still people trying to do great things for these animals. (make sure you read all 5 pages!)

http://m.humanesociety.org/news/mag...leak-lonely-lives.html?credit=web_id403277586*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I don't know what to say.... I am feeling so sad. 
thanks for sharing this article, Jill. Definitely an eye opener.*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*it is a really sad reality *


----------

